

"I dream of another recession" guy not quite a hoax - dbfclark
http://www.forbes.com/sites/emilylambert/2011/09/27/trader-or-prankster-we-called-alessio-rastani-and-asked/

======
sp332
Here's his Facebook www.facebook.com/alessiorastani definitely not a fake
trader.

